# 20 gallon over crowded?



## animallover143 (Aug 22, 2008)

I did a run down of the fish in my tank and wondering if its to many? My Guppys recently started acting weird and it made me think there is to many fish in one tank.....? :|

*1 catfish*
*1 shark black red tail*
*1 balla shark*
*2 orange fish (not sure name)*
*2 neon tetra*
*1 male sword tail*
*1 phantom tetra *
*2 serpae tetra*
*2 head and tail tetra*
*1 hot pink dano*
*1 small tetra*

*Roughly 10 guppys (mostly small 3 big)*

*







*


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

animallover143 said:


> I did a run down of the fish in my tank and wondering if its to many? My Guppys recently started acting weird and it made me think there is to many fish in one tank.....? :|
> 
> *1 catfish*
> *1 shark black red tail*
> ...


At first glance....i'm gonna say yes and no....only because if you remove the fish you need to, you'll be ok, but yes at the same time because you need to increase some of your fish you already have.....

IMO, both sharks should go....two sharks in a 20G is gonna be a recipe for disaster down the road, let alone the fact that they will outgrow a 20G tank quickly....

tetras enjoy being in a shoal of atleast 6 to feel comfortable and safe...you should definetly up the counts on your neons for sure....you could probably use a bump on the rest of the tetras in your tank....the serpaes, phantoms, and head and tails, should be bumped up to 6 to keep them in the shoal they feel comforable in....but once you up all of those, you're running real tight on a 20G tank, unless you got some significant filtering set-up

i would thin kabout re-homing the sharks and upping hte counts on the tetras and maybe re-home some of the other fish too

others will be along with their opinions too, thats just me!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with JohnnyD. I think the sharks would be much better re-homed or you should upgrade to a much larger tank (;-)).
You list a catfish and from your picture I think I see a cory? If so, they prefer to be in groups also, with three being the minimum, 5 to 6 is even better.


----------

